# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  باز کردن فایل اکسس همراه پسورد ؟

## sasan_vm

سلام
 میخواهم یک فایل اکسس را که پسورد دارد با TADOConnection باز کنم ولی مرتب پیغام خطا میده که شما دسترسی ندارید پسورد معتبر نیست و ...
 با ابنکه پسورد در StringConnection مشخص شده ؟

 متشکرم

----------


## sasan_vm

Salam

rah halesh ro peida kardam
doostan ham estefadeh konand :)

 
 
	AnsiString strConnect, dbFilePath, dbPassword;
	dbFilePath = // Full file path
	dbPassword = // Database password 
	strConnect.printf( "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;"
					   "Data Source=%s;"
					   "Persist Security Info=False;"
					   "Jet OLEDB:Database Password=%s",
					   dbFilePath, dbPassword );
					   
	// Assign strConnect to TADoConnection->ConnectionString
	//  then call Open()

----------

